# 410 tss shells wanted ?'s



## sea trout (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello y'all!
I am wondering more on the tss loads I've been reading about.
We have a couple of kids who'll be shooting 410 at turkeys this spring and I was interested in the best shells I can get for my son who's 6 and my niece who's 10. I've heard that I cannot buy them in stores and they are made by reloaders. I am not a reloader at all and don't have any connections to a reloader so if any of y'all  can advise me and/or discuss this load and/or who can help and are willing please let me know or pm me.
Thanks!!!!!!!!
Good luck everybody!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spydermon (Feb 20, 2015)

Hawglips can help...you will need all the parts and do it yourself... can't sell from person to person either


----------



## Reminex (Feb 20, 2015)

Not hard to load, just a little expense to get started...more so every year.  Wish I would have invested in a ton 5 years ago

If you can make it down to gray Ill help you make your own.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 20, 2015)

.410 is a bore.. Not a gauge, just so you know.

It is NOT legal to hunt turkey in Georgia.

At beginners range, I would suggest a 20 ga. with plain ole'
LEAD shot. #5 or #6 "hi-brass" or a
"turkey load" in a 20 and I shoot #4 in my twelve(s)

All this "heavy shot", tungsten, bismuth, etc.. is NONSENSE! 

Been killing turkey for YEARS with lead.
Not a big fan of "pixie dust", some on here are
and that's OK.. Each to his/her own.

As someone on here posted in another thread, you 
need to get with a turkey KILLER, not a turkey "hunter".

If you want to "hunt" something, go to Dahlonega and "hunt" gold.
That will almost take care of your "turkey bill". 

PS.. I have a youth 870 with 3" chamber that I will loan,
 with a cash deposit. You bring it back spotless,
 like it is now, you get deposit back. NO. It's not for sale. That is my wabbit gun..

Have shot shells that I can GIVE you to get the lil' guys and
gals going.

I'm a good guy like that. You are welcome to it.

If you need help calling or learning how to call..
Got all that too.. I won't even take a shot, unless we get into a big mess.

I enjoy teaching this generation how we did
it "back in the old days".

If you are far away, all I require is help on gas money.

Have gun (s), calls and knowledge.. EVERYTHING you need.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 20, 2015)

Big7 said:


> It is NOT legal to hunt turkey in Georgia



When did this happen?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 20, 2015)

Reminex said:


> When did this happen?



Just now!


----------



## Reminex (Feb 20, 2015)

A .410 may not be a gauge...but it is still a shotgun.


----------



## antnye (Feb 21, 2015)

Turkey Firearms
Shotguns with No. 2 or smaller shot and any muzzleloading firearm.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Killdee (Feb 21, 2015)

"pixie dust" will most definatly make a marginal shotgun like a .410 into a 40 yard killer but as mentioned, its not leagal to sell reloads.There are a few loads around that can get you to near 30 but I think a 20 gauge may be more fesible since there are good loads fairly readily avalible that will give you a bigger margin for error.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys!!!!

Reminex that's a fine offer and if that turns out to be my best option i'll make it work. I'd need guidance on how to buy my own components.

We have practiced with 20 gauge and both kids shoot them well when the shotguns are rested on a backpack across the shooting table. The problem lies in holding the 20 gauge shotguns up on their own. 
Purchasing a smaller 20 gauge shotgun has also been in discussion over here. 

Thanks again so much y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reminex (Feb 21, 2015)

The synthetic super bantam feels like it weighs half of what other 20 gauges weigh to me.  Even a youth model 500 with wood hardware feels like a tank in comparison.

IMO the 410 is the way to go from all the experts.  I need to set my daughter up anyway so just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 21, 2015)

You can also get a vpod to help hold the gun up.  I have an extra one i bought on clearance at walmart last year if you want to try it as well.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 21, 2015)

Reminex, you are the man!


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 21, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Reminex, you are the man!



First class!! Great that your helping a fellow hunter out!


----------



## Squeaky (Feb 21, 2015)

I have one of those caldwell bipod things I'll loan ya also. It holds the entire gun and offers a sold rest. All the kid had to do is aim and pull the trigger. You are welcome to it if you cover shipping to you and back to me when you are done with it.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 21, 2015)

a million thanks to all you guys!!!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 21, 2015)

Reminex said:


> The synthetic super bantam feels like it weighs half of what other 20 gauges weigh to me.  Even a youth model 500 with wood hardware feels like a tank in comparison.
> 
> IMO the 410 is the way to go from all the experts.  I need to set my daughter up anyway so just shoot me a PM.



Thanks!!!
We're 50/50 right now from buying mossbergs 510, which appears to be a mini 500, and wanting the best 410 load I can get.
We have a pair of breakopen 410's that the kids love to shoot. And we'll fill water jugs and hang skeet clays up and the kids shoot that all day!!
Last weekend we got them shooting 20 gauge and they were happy to blow the clay up but after a couple shots they didn't want to shoot them any more and asked to continue shooting with 22 and 410 the rest of the day!

So I'm just up in the air on what to do with a mind full of ?'s!! These 2 kids are fired up about trying to get their first gobbler with us.
My 10 year old niece will be with me on youth weekend. She can hold up one of the old 20 gauges I have.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 21, 2015)

The 510 is awesome, it will fit in a backpack.  I would go ahead and seriously look into a lightweight 20 because a new 410 will be outgrown in a year I bet, those single shots will be ok with tss. My daughter is almost 6 and years away from handling a 20 safely but she is a princess and boys are a little tougher.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 21, 2015)

I've recently loaded some TSS loads for my .410

It turned my Stevens Mod 92 Series P single shot into a wicked little shotgun.  Blew a water bottle off my old bow target at 40yds.  

It turned it into a legit 35yd and under gun.

The water bottle mentioned above had 6 pellets through evenly spaced from the bottom to blowing the cap off.  I also had at least a lb of gravel in it weighing it down.  Windy day.  Amazed at the knock down the TSS pellets have.  The bottle was blown off, not knocked off.  40yds would be absolutely max with my gun.  I just wanted to see what it would do.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Reminex said:


> A .410 may not be a gauge...but it is still a shotgun.



I just check bag limits and season.

The .410 bore (if it is legal) is not sufficient
or ETHICAL for a kid. IMO.
If it is, go for it!

Was not legal "back in the day". Maybe something has changed that I'm not aware of? 

Will it kill a turkey? Sure.
In the right hands.

20 with a Limbsaver would not be a problem.
Doubt the recoil would be much different
than a super light .410 with a "regular" butt pad.

And as posted above, the .410 is marginal
at best.

Worst case, an injured and suffering turkey,
that may die, after you give up looking for it.

I have been turkey KILLING for years.
Would I be skeeerrred to shoot one with a .410?
NO. I have  REAL H&R that was made in the 1920's.
Full choke, full blast. Was my Dad and Uncles
back when they had to share. That won't leave my family
as long as I'm living.

I would not recommend it for a young kid
or marginal shooter.

The very little difference recoil vs 20 will help the
lil' ones with flinch in the long run. 

Just some sound, first hand advise.

Hope it helps you. 

Good luck.

PS.. Shells are MUCH cheaper so you can shoot more paper..
Running bout' $14.00 for .410 a box vs $4.00 or $5.00 for the 20. Just sayin'...


----------



## spydermon (Feb 21, 2015)

Only thing in would shoot in the 410 at turkeys is TSS...the only thing other than fed hw 7 I would shoot in a 20 is TSS...I can't see a reason not to shoot TSS.  Most anything will kill them if it is within the equipments limitations, but I choose the best I can get


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 21, 2015)

To each there own.  My soon to be 7yr old will be shooting our .410 with the TSS loads. When he's big enough to handle a 20ga, we will move on up to it.  He's comfortable with the .410 and that is all that matters.  And the recoil difference between a 20ga and a .410 is pretty substantial. 

I'm not rushing my boy into any gun I don't think he's ready for...

I actually plan on hunting with my .410 quite a bit this season.


----------



## GLS (Feb 21, 2015)

Gauge is not a factor affecting recoil. Using the shotgun recoil calculator, I’ve plugged in some weights. Load is 1 oz. and velocity 1,000 fps. Here’s the calculator and results of various weights.  I also compare the Yildiz .410 single shot shooting 13/16 oz of TSS versus the 12 gauge single shot Yildiz shooting 1 oz.  The numbers don't lie.
http://www.omahamarian.org/trap/shotshellenergy.html
4.5 lb gun has 21.7 foot pounds of recoil.
5 lbs: 19.5
5.5: 17.8
6 : 16.3
Yildiz .410 single shot, 3.1875 lbs. shooting 13/16 oz. at 1000 fps = 22.3 foot pounds of energy
Yildiz 12 gauge, 4.8 lbs., 1 oz., 1000 fps 20.4 foot pounds.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 21, 2015)

I think I would let em have fun with the 410 and 22 but switch em to the 20 with federal 7's for the hunt, buy or take the nice offer on the v pod thingy. You could also buy 1 of the recoil reduicing stocks for the 20.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 21, 2015)

No need with the way my .410 is performing with the TSS loads.

When my boy grows in to a 20ga, we'll step up to it if he wants too. 

Turkeys are in trouble within my .410's limitations now. 

Like I stated above, I plan on hunting with the .410 quite a bit this season.  It's an extremely fun little gun to shoot.  Most of the birds I kill with my Benelli 12ga are 30yds and under.  Which will be ideal for .410


----------



## Reminex (Feb 21, 2015)

Big7 said:


> It is NOT legal to hunt turkey in Georgia.


wrong



Big7 said:


> At beginners range, I would suggest a 20 ga. with plain ole' lead shot.


30 yard gun, but ok.



Big7 said:


> I shoot #4 in my twelve(s)


35 yard gun, not bad but pixie dust in a .410 is better IMO



Big7 said:


> All this "heavy shot", tungsten, bismuth, etc.. is Nonsense.


wronger



Big7 said:


> not a big fan of "pixie dust".


Please elaborate.




Big7 said:


> I enjoy teaching this generation how we did
> it "back in the old days".


Old timin teaching would be great...maybe a little more teaching and a little less preaching.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, I definitely don't recommend using a .410.  Won't kill em.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 21, 2015)

Big7 said:


> It is NOT legal to hunt turkey in Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The last statement does not jiha with the first two...


----------



## GLS (Feb 21, 2015)

He wouldn't by lying there if he knew he was shot with "nonsense" out of a .410.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 21, 2015)

Those are some nice .410 rigs right there. Love to learn from guys who back up there teaching with dead turkey pics in their forum threads over the years.  Amazing how some folks have all this wisdom and knowledge with no dead turkey pics in their profiles.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 21, 2015)

Toddmann said:


> Those are some nice .410 rigs right there. Love to learn from guys who back up there teaching with dead turkey pics in their forum threads over the years.  Amazing how some folks have all this wisdom and knowledge with no dead turkey pics in their profiles.



Give him a break, oldschoolers havent figured out how to upload the polaroids.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 21, 2015)

Ive been trying to get my hands on a yildiz...what is yalls secret?  Got family working at Academy?


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 21, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Give him a break, oldschoolers havent figured out how to upload the polaroids.



I guess u are right. Polaroids are tough to up load.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 21, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Ive been trying to get my hands on a yildiz...what is yalls secret?  Got family working at Academy?



Bought mine 2nd hand off ODT for $85. It was and still is like new.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 21, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Ive been trying to get my hands on a yildiz...what is yalls secret?  Got family working at Academy?



Just gotta get lucky I guess.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 21, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Ive been trying to get my hands on a yildiz...what is yalls secret?  Got family working at Academy?



I have a buddy that works at the Hirim store, I can let yu know when 1 cmes in if you care to drive.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 21, 2015)

Killdee said:


> I have a buddy that works at the Hirim store, I can let yu know when 1 cmes in if you care to drive.



Thanks, that is a haul though.  I will keep looking in Macon I guess.  Got a buddy who checks Athens for me as well.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 21, 2015)

I will check Warner Robins for you.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks guys, would love to get one and get sumtoy to do some serious work on it, drill and tap it and see if I can get that barrel down to around 20 or 22" with a choke.  Fold it up and put it in my pants cargo pocket for those 10 mile public land treks.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 21, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Thanks guys, would love to get one and get sumtoy to do some serious work on it, drill and tap it and see if I can get that barrel down to around 20 or 22" with a choke.  Fold it up and put it in my pants cargo pocket for those 10 mile public land treks.



I have folded mine up and put it in the bird pocket in my vest before.

I was planning on having mine worked on - choked or sleeved - but it's proved to be a 40 yard gun as is.  Its problem - for me anyway - is that the gun is so light but the trigger pull so stout that it can be whippy at the moment of the shot, causing me to pull the shot.  I've never wanted or thought I needed a trigger job on a shotgun until this one.  Mine is at my smith now having that issue remedied.  And it's not that the trigger is that bad, it's just that the gun is so light.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 22, 2015)

Do you all have any patterns you can show? 

Are ya'll shooting 9.5's?


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 22, 2015)

ryanwhit said:


> I have folded mine up and put it in the bird pocket in my vest before.
> 
> I was planning on having mine worked on - choked or sleeved - but it's proved to be a 40 yard gun as is.  Its problem - for me anyway - is that the gun is so light but the trigger pull so stout that it can be whippy at the moment of the shot, causing me to pull the shot.  I've never wanted or thought I needed a trigger job on a shotgun until this one.  Mine is at my smith now having that issue remedied.  And it's not that the trigger is that bad, it's just that the gun is so light.



who is doing your trigger work?


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 22, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Do you all have any patterns you can show?
> 
> Are ya'll shooting 9.5's?



HERE IS A PAST LINK THAT HAS SOME GOOD INFO AND PICS.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=796407


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 22, 2015)

TSS #9.5
170 pellets 10" circle @ a measured 30yds.
Yildiz .410 factory fixed full choke. Like Ryan said earlier,  it shoots really nice patterns out of the box


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 22, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> who is doing your trigger work?



I have a smith here locally who does excellent rifle work, but light shotgun work.  He wouldn't build a choke or make a sleeve or anything like that, but drilling/tapping for a red dot, threading for choke tube, forcing cone work, etc is no problem.  His name is Doyle Anglin, Dixie Guns.


Speaking of, for you other yildiz shooters, how is your red dot attached to gun?  Mine is on a marlin 444 mount, but instead of making a flat spot on top of the barrel to mount to (like he did on my pardner), he put a curve in the bottom of the mount to match the curvature of the barrel and then screwed it to the barrel.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 22, 2015)

Y'all those 410's and the jobs they've done for y'all are fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We have 2, one is a rossi and the other has no name it just says made in Italy......or Spain? But the kids are very comfortable with them.

Reminix what do I need to start gathering up if I am to receive help to load the 410 shells?
I have never kept our 410 hulls but we can start shooting the factory loads and saving the hulls today if I need? I have 2 2/3 and 3 inch factory loaded shells here. What else would I need to do? I'm sorry I have absolutely no experience and no idea of reloading.

Thanks all y'all for so much information and entertainment on my thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 22, 2015)

Ryan I just used a small inexpensive weaver style base to mount mine.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Feb 22, 2015)

sea trout said:


> Y'all those 410's and the jobs they've done for y'all are fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We have 2, one is a rossi and the other has no name it just says made in Italy......or Spain? But the kids are very comfortable with them.
> 
> Reminix what do I need to start gathering up if I am to receive help to load the 410 shells?
> ...



You'll be amazed at how easy it is. You don't even need a press, just a $25 roll crimper. Reminix will most likely have you loading already primed hulls, so you probably don't need to keep old hulls.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 22, 2015)

All you will need to bring are your hands and your thinkin cap.
We will use all new componets, you dont have to worry about getting anything, I have a .410 roll crimper that i got last year but thats it.  I have yet to load a .410 so im going to have to get a few things but we will make it happen, I have a good friend that lives closer to you who loads, that will help out if we cant get all the componets.

The only hard part now is seeing if we can find any 9.5 shot.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 22, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Do you all have any patterns you can show?
> 
> Are ya'll shooting 9.5's?



Here's my 20 yard pattern. 





Here's my 40 yard pattern.





These are with 9s, I'm now loading 9.5s


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 22, 2015)

It's silly easy to load your own shells.

The hardest component to find is powder.  At least it was for me. Winchester 296 or Lil Gun.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 22, 2015)

Ryanwhit wow that's impressive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 22, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> It's silly easy to load your own shells.
> 
> The hardest component to find is powder.  At least it was for me. Winchester 296 or Lil Gun.



I'll start looking! Thanks!
I've read your other post on this thread also and I'm on the same page with you, my 6 yr old boy has been shooting 410 for about a year and he's comfortable with that little shot gun, and good with it, no need to change!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 22, 2015)

Reminex said:


> All you will need to bring are your hands and your thinkin cap.
> We will use all new componets, you dont have to worry about getting anything, I have a .410 roll crimper that i got last year but thats it.  I have yet to load a .410 so im going to have to get a few things but we will make it happen, I have a good friend that lives closer to you who loads, that will help out if we cant get all the componets.
> 
> The only hard part now is seeing if we can find any 9.5 shot.



Thanks for your offer to help!!!
Let me know what I can start shopping for, powders, hulls, tss shot, other.......
My work will have me working in different areas all week, Athens, Atlanta, Kennesaw, Winder, there are gun stores everywhere that I can stop and check for stuff. I drive by Dicks in Buckhead, Dicks in Buford, and Bass pro in Lawrenceville every wednesday Thanks again!!!!

Good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLS (Feb 22, 2015)

Lead 12 gauge # 4 versus TSS .410 #9
136 lead #4/oz.  367 TSS 9’s/oz. ( my batch)
To equal my .410 load below, one would need 2.19 oz. of lead #4’s to get a pellet count of 298 which is what I have in my 13/16 oz.  .410.  Not saying TSS is better than lead, or a 12 gauge is not more versatile, just asking, which gun would you rather carry all day and shoot at 40 yards and under, muzzle velocities the same?  A 12 gauge weighing over 8 lbs; or a .410 weighing 3 lbs., 3 oz.?
My Yildiz .410, unsleeved:





Billy’s Yildiz, sleeve choked by Sumtoy and results at 40 yards:


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 22, 2015)

sea trout said:


> I'll start looking! Thanks!
> I've read your other post on this thread also and I'm on the same page with you, my 6 yr old boy has been shooting 410 for about a year and he's comfortable with that little shot gun, and good with it, no need to change!



How many shells are you looking to load?


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Feb 22, 2015)

This is something I'm very interested in talked with GLS last year regarding this, my issue is I only want 3-5 shells tops that's a big investment for me to justify only wanting a few shells. 

I agree above definitely better carrying 410 than 12 or even 20. Since I started with my 20, 3 years ago I haven't carried a 12 in the woods one single time.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 22, 2015)

ryanwhit said:


> How many shells are you looking to load?



I have no idea? 4? 8? 12? Honestly I'm still so uninformed on the process and the difficulty in aqquiring the materials that I don't know. I don't want to take from others who have it and need it and find it difficult to aqquire more.
It would be nice to test a couple. But probably can continue regular practice with target loads. (I'll take advice on that too). Then have 2 for each of the 2 kids this season just in case. 
We are taking the kids turkey hunting for fun is the outmost priority! If gobbler comes in range of 410 with tss then me and uncle rick and the kids sure would be proud to have the best load we can provide for them.

Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## Reminex (Feb 22, 2015)

You can make around 20 with a pound of tss.  Im not sure on #9.5 but im assuming its in the $70 range for a pound. I can get powder locally with no hazmat charge, usually no wait.   $40 is crazy shipping cost for $25.00 powder.


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 22, 2015)

Big7 said:


> .410 is a bore.. Not a gauge, just so you know.
> 
> It is NOT legal to hunt turkey in Georgia.
> 
> ...



It's a shame you are more opinionated than you are learned. While you may "Choose" to use less effective lead loads, your choice does not make it fact.


----------



## StevePickard (Feb 22, 2015)

.410 shotgun not legal in Ga?  Where did you get your info?
Here's exact wording copied and pasted from the Georgia DNR Regulations:

Turkey Firearms
Shotguns with No. 2 or smaller shot and any muzzleloading firearm.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 22, 2015)

Big7 said:


> .410 is a bore.. Not a gauge, just so you know.
> 
> It is NOT legal to hunt turkey in Georgia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big7 (Feb 22, 2015)

OK.. Since we seem to be on the "beat up Big7"
train..??

I CLEARLY stated I would NOT have a problem
with a .410. Might be a little fun to try.

Just stated, IMO, not ideal.

Also CLEARLY I WAS NOT up on the regs
for legal weapons.

I shoot a 12 anyway, so I don't necessarily 
need to be up on anything other than bag limit.

Just offering my opinion.

I've tagged out EVERY year for several years.
Have you?

MY preference is large lead shot.

"pixie" dust has no value to me.
I'm not to wild about pickin out all
that from the breast.. when 3-4-5 
larger shot in the head and neck has worked
since "black powder" days.

If it works for you.. GO FOR IT.

Have a nice day..


----------



## Killdee (Feb 23, 2015)

FYI, most pixie dust keeps on trucking, I rarely ever find a speck.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 23, 2015)

Big7 said:


> I've tagged out EVERY year for several years.
> Have you?


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 23, 2015)

Good ole days huh?  You still drive a '64 Ford p/u. Make your coffee over an open fire? Shoot a flintlock? Got a microwave? Cell phone? Good ole days. 
You "Choose" to shoot lead. That's ok. Most folks do I bet. To say newer products or technology are nonsense is, well, nonsense. 
With the newer technology we have better trucks,guns,shells, and many other things. Some years ago I bought a Belgian A-5 20ga. Wanted to split it with my sister to give her son for Christmas. She wouldn't do it. I sold it cause I thought I would have no use for it. With the new shots and shells it would be a great turkey gun. Oh well, live and learn. 
It would be great if more people were good ole days, that's for sure.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 23, 2015)

Killdee said:


> FYI, most pixie dust keeps on trucking, I rarely ever find a speck.



I typically find more large lead shot in a turkey left behind by someone that was shooting large lead shot than I do pixie dust that I killed him with.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 23, 2015)

Nannyman said:


> Some years ago I bought a Belgian A-5 20ga. Wanted to split it with my sister to give her son for Christmas. She wouldn't do it. I sold it cause I thought I would have no use for it. With the new shots and shells it would be a great turkey gun. Oh well, live and learn.



If the stars align right, I hope to take my 20 ga Belgian A5 out of mothballs this year and shoot some pixie dust through it.

It's got a 28" full choke barrel that just might be sweet with a Stubby XL....


----------



## Reminex (Feb 23, 2015)

hawglips said:


> If the stars align right, I hope to take my 20 ga Belgian A5 out of mothballs this year and shoot some pixie dust through it.
> 
> It's got a 28" full choke barrel that just might be sweet with a Stubby XL....



Be careful not to throw your back out lugging around that much weight.  Might need to warm up to it.


----------



## GLS (Feb 23, 2015)

A buddy killed this public land bird on the last day of the season here in Ga. in 2013.
 11 3/4" beard, 1 5/8" spurs, 19 lbs.  Shot with Mossy 500 .410 at 33 yards with 13/16 oz. of TSS 9's.  Bird had 4 #2 nickle-plated shot in breast, wing and thigh joint.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nannyman said:


> Good ole days huh?  You still drive a '64 Ford p/u. Make your coffee over an open fire? Shoot a flintlock? Got a microwave? Cell phone? Good ole days.



If you're posting on this forum, you ain't about that life anymore.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice patterns guys.  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 23, 2015)

hawglips said:


> I typically find more large lead shot in a turkey left behind by someone that was shooting large lead shot than I do pixie dust that I killed him with.



Didn't you know Hal that pixie dust turns in to large lead shot while flying through the air toward a turkey.   It's like magic.   Couldn't be from anywhere else because we all know if it doesn't go down DRT it was a "miss".


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 23, 2015)

GLS said:


> A buddy killed this public land bird on the last day of the season here in Ga. in 2013.
> 11 3/4" beard, 1 5/8" spurs, 19 lbs.  Shot with Mossy 500 .410 at 33 yards with 13/16 oz. of TSS 9's.  Bird had 4 #2 nickle-plated shot in breast, wing and thigh joint.



Evidence of another "miss"...


----------



## Big7 (Feb 23, 2015)

ryanwhit said:


>



Don't know what that's all about?
What did I do to offend you? 

Have fun...


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's two gobblers that didn't seem to hesitate to ride in the truck when my 9 year old confronted them with a .410 and TSS last season. Many thanks to a good friend for supplying the shells for him.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 23, 2015)

Big7 said:


> Don't know what that's all about?
> What did I do to offend you?



Oh, just your arrogant, know it all, better than everyone attitude in general.  Other than that, nothing in particular.  Hey, maybe your a nice guy in real life.

You're not the only one to kill limits, and doing so doesn't make one God's gift to turkey hunting.


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 23, 2015)

ryanwhit said:


> Oh, just your arrogant, know it all, better than everyone attitude in general.  Other than that, nothing in particular.  Hey, maybe your a nice guy in real life.
> 
> You're not the only one to kill limits, and doing so doesn't make one God's gift to turkey hunting.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 23, 2015)

ryanwhit said:


> Oh, just your arrogant, know it all, better than everyone attitude in general.  Other than that, nothing in particular.  Hey, maybe your a nice guy in real life.
> 
> You're not the only one to kill limits, and doing so doesn't make one God's gift to turkey hunting.



True, except I don't think I'm "better than everyone attitude in general" part. Because YES, I'm a nice guy.

I throw it out there. If there is a conflict, you can
dismiss or there is always the "ignore" button.

Turkey limit makes one... no one, including me,
you or anyone else "Gods gift".

Good luck and hope you get yer' Turkey (s).

Little ones, in the woods or on the lake.. More the better.
Keeps them out of trouble.

Can't eat a golf ball.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 23, 2015)

Big7 said:


> True, except I don't think I'm "better than everyone attitude in general" part. Because YES, I'm a nice guy.


But you agree with the arrogant and know it all part?



Big7 said:


> Good luck and hope you get yer' Turkey (s).


Good luck to you too.  I'm going to try to kill my first one again this year.



Big7 said:


> Little ones, in the woods or on the lake.. More the better.
> Keeps them out of trouble.
> 
> Can't eat a golf ball.



We can agree on that.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 23, 2015)

ryanwhit said:


> But you agree with the arrogant and know it all part?
> 
> 
> Good luck to you too.  I'm going to try to kill my first one again this year.
> ...



In order..

Pretty much.

Yes, we do agree on that. 

Thank You..  Likewise.

Who knows, we may be able to share
some tricks that could help both of us out.


----------



## Brianf (Feb 24, 2015)

I throw it out there. If there is a conflict said:
			
		

> I bet we won't be needing this button before long.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes SmokeyJoe well stated.
It takes announcing ignorance, as I have announced my ignorance of tss. Admitting ignorance and being open to learn, I have learned a lot in just a few days of tss. I am anxious to learn more! 
Thanks to all who are helping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## herb mcclure (Feb 24, 2015)

*410 shells wanted*

Well, well, this is what nowadays turkey hunting is about. Yep, I know better than to post on this thread, however it's a fact, today's turkey hunting has gotten to were 
knowledge is so broad, no one is in the dark anymore wanting to learn.

There is an old saying: "You cannot teach an old dog new trick", and that being the case, goes with me too. 

 But, one thing that has changed, your gobbler's today, which you hunt, are not the Wild Turkeys that men hunted 60 years ago, when Georgia decided to start Spring Gobbler Hunting and that's a fact. 
ck 
Who cares, all the high-tech hunters today can spend their winter days gloating about how good their guns shoot, instead of needing to spend their winter days trying to find a gobbler to pattern for a two week long season, in a outside county where it was legal to hunt. 

If a WMA, was your place to hunt, then only 6 days were available, to get the job done. Babe, you have come a long ways and should be thankful.
herb mcclure


----------



## Brianf (Feb 24, 2015)

Turkey hunting has changed, a lot, in my 23 years of hunting them. Every man may have different way of hunting/killing turkeys than I do but it works. I do not understand the people who try to tell others what to do or bash some one for hunting they way they do just because it is different. "Nonsense" is what started this tread in the wrong direction. I killed turkeys with #4 lead years ago because that was what I had available. I could kill turkeys with them now but I choose to use a 20 gauge with TSS. If everyone would respect the fellow hunter and not have the mind set that they are smarter/better than the guy who uses something different we could all kill turkeys AND get along.


----------



## GLS (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr.McClure, south Georgia didn't have a season until 1977 when Fort Stewart opened up for two weeks a season.  Before then, the nearest turkey hunting was in South Carolina for this part of the state, N. Florida and Alabama for the south west portion.  I am grateful that the Robertsons started "Duck Dynasty" rather than "Turkey Dynasty" or we would be in really bad shape. Here in S. E. Ga., the "good old days" of turkey hunting are in recent memory and continuing onward.   This is in spite of Georgia's human population more than doubling in the past 40 years. Gil


----------



## Big7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brianf said:


> Turkey hunting has changed, a lot, in my 23 years of hunting them. Every man may have different way of hunting/killing turkeys than I do but it works. I do not understand the people who try to tell others what to do or bash some one for hunting they way they do just because it is different. "Nonsense" is what started this tread in the wrong direction. I killed turkeys with #4 lead years ago because that was what I had available. I could kill turkeys with them now but I choose to use a 20 gauge with TSS. If everyone would respect the fellow hunter and not have the mind set that they are smarter/better than the guy who uses something different we could all kill turkeys AND get along.



Best post in the thread..

Hope everyone has good luck this season.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 24, 2015)

Big7 said:


> All this "heavy shot", tungsten, bismuth, etc.. is NONSENSE!





> Originally Posted by Brianf  View Post
> Turkey hunting has changed, a lot, in my 23 years of hunting them. Every man may have different way of hunting/killing turkeys than I do but it works. I do not understand the people who try to tell others what to do or bash some one for hunting they way they do just because it is different. "Nonsense" is what started this tread in the wrong direction. I killed turkeys with #4 lead years ago because that was what I had available. I could kill turkeys with them now but I choose to use a 20 gauge with TSS. If everyone would respect the fellow hunter and not have the mind set that they are smarter/better than the guy who uses something different we could all kill turkeys AND get along.





Big7 said:


> Best post in the thread..
> 
> Hope everyone has good luck this season.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 24, 2015)

Nailed it Hal.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep, enjoy your self and don't be so quick to throw off or criticize folks or their methods or what they chose to send down the barrel. Why if you mentioned hunting turkey with a rifle you would be ostracized on here, but our own Mr McClure did just that and it was accepted and legal back in the day. Anyone who hasn't read his book is missing out on a great read BTW.


----------



## 3d foam killer (Feb 24, 2015)

My dad told me when I first got into turkey hunting that just because a slate call wasn't his favorite call dosent mean it couldn't be my go to call when I'm trying to put the love tune on one. He told me just like every human sounds different from the next no turkey "talks" the same. Those words taught me a whole lot more about life than they ever did turkey hunting.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 25, 2015)

Group Hug?


----------



## Reminex (Feb 25, 2015)

Love you man.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 25, 2015)

In the words of the great philosopher Rodney King " can't we all just get along".


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 25, 2015)

hawglips said:


> If the stars align right, I hope to take my 20 ga Belgian A5 out of mothballs this year and shoot some pixie dust through it.
> 
> It's got a 28" full choke barrel that just might be sweet with a Stubby XL....



Pack it and bring it with you up here. I have the same gun 3" lightweight. X full turkey choke from ballistic specialties. We will swap the barrels out and see how it shoots.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 25, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> Pack it and bring it with you up here. I have the same gun 3" lightweight. X full turkey choke from ballistic specialties. We will swap the barrels out and see how it shoots.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 2, 2015)

*Heads Up*

If I thought that I could acquire some shells and have it worked on,  I may have bought one, but Academy Sports in Athens has the 410 Yildiz with the 28" barrel in stock for $129.99.


----------

